# Thought Leopard Geckos Couldnt Climb?... Mine Thinks Hes A Monkey



## mattyd1701 (Feb 2, 2012)

hi all somebody want to clear up a rumor that Leos cant climb? Can they or cant they?

i have seen my gecko climb over his hide and a piece of wood he has but never up to the top of a hanging plant. i woke up this morning to find my gecko perched onto of a 40cm long hanging plant at the top of his vivarium asleep and honestly.... it scared me a bit (first gecko, first reptile infact i have had, and worry at the slightest things) i was worried incase he fell and hurt himself could this be a sign of hes bored or something like that? or does he just think hes a cool climber and wants to climb?


----------



## 0123456789 (Feb 18, 2011)

My berber skink likes to climb but never falls asleep, not sure why they do it. You need to watch though as when my berber climbs every now and then a leaf gets ripped off, she must have ripped 2 off in the last 6 months.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Some of them do climb :lol2: My African fat tail has climbed her plant many times and has escaped before too! You should never underestimate their determination


----------



## mattyd1701 (Feb 2, 2012)

honestly im not going to under estimate the little bugger any more. i heard so much crap from people about leopard geckos that have turned out to be untrue

1. Hes a Sunglow (was sold to me as a sunglow), No hes a Tremper Albino so am told from a few guys on here
2. Leos dont bite, Yes they do i have the bite marks to prove it :roll2: that was more from been scared and stressed getting him home from the pet store, hes calmed down alot now still dosnt like been held but we are getting there slowly building trust with each other 
3. They dont climb, clearly they do :roll2:

what else am i gonna learn


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

mattyd1701 said:


> honestly im not going to under estimate the little bugger any more. i heard so much crap from people about leopard geckos that have turned out to be untrue
> 
> 1. Hes a Sunglow (was sold to me as a sunglow), No hes a Tremper Albino so am told from a few guys on here
> 2. Leos dont bite, Yes they do i have the bite marks to prove it :roll2: that was more from been scared and stressed getting him home from the pet store, hes calmed down alot now still dosnt like been held but we are getting there slowly building trust with each other
> ...


I made the mistake of thinking my AFT couldn't reach the hole in the lid of her tank... I woke up one morning to find her just chilling out on top of the viv! :gasp: Needless to say the hole is now covered! She still scales her plants though - I can hear the telltale rustling at night lol. 
You will learn very quickly they have huuuuuge characters when they're settled in haha  More character than you expect in such a little creature!


----------



## mattyd1701 (Feb 2, 2012)

i dont have that problem with my wooden viv as it has a lock on the door  thats just to keep my mam happy shes scared of it lmao. and when he bit me i think that was more my stupid fault not thinking he would be scared and stressed. i give it to geckos they have alot of character they are lovely creatures


----------

